# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Looking for suggestions



## Zev (Feb 10, 2004)

Hello, this is my first post here....I am new to planted tanks and have been reading alot of posts here. So here is a link to my pics and let me know what you think. (I'm new so be honest and help me out)

http://photos.yahoo.com/samnewbie2000


----------



## Zev (Feb 10, 2004)

Hello, this is my first post here....I am new to planted tanks and have been reading alot of posts here. So here is a link to my pics and let me know what you think. (I'm new so be honest and help me out)

http://photos.yahoo.com/samnewbie2000


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

That's a good-looking start. You will probably want to fill in a bit on the right. I decided that for my own tanks Vals took more work to contain than they were really worth aesthetically, but they are a good starter plant.

Roger Miller

------------
_"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein_


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Nice grouping. It has a nice flow to it. If you are going to leave the foreground bare, I would fill in the back with Vals, make a solid wall of it.

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------

